# How much do CDing parents have in common?



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

So, this is really a thread to see what everybody does for a living-maybe there is a trend with particular job interests and skills that is associated with cloth diapering (it's a stretch, but it is diaper related









So, what do you and ds or dp (if you have one) do?

I will start:
I am a part time (very) adjunct faculty at a local university, I teach science (Environmental Micro, Nutrition-all the "ologies")

no dh or dp here-but ds' dad is an auto mechanic and tattoo artist


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm a SAHM.

Dh is an engineer/analyst type in the airline industry.


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

This is kind of fun.

My career now is a SAHM, prior to my DD I was a mechanical engineer in the oil industry. My DH works for the State Troopers. Haven't found any other oil mongers here LOL


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm a SAHM, with a degree in environmental science, and my dh is a reactor operator at a nuclear power plant.


----------



## Rachel3612 (Jan 31, 2004)

I am a SAHM and DH is a computer programmer/manager


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

yowza-and I thought I had stress!


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I am a SAHM, my husband is a computer geek.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

i'm a sahm, degree in social sciences
dh is in computers


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

OOoooo thanks for starting!

I am a SAHM...I went to school for business, then took make-up art at a college for fun.

My husband owns a bunch of pizza shops.









www.eastofchicago.com

Oh and I am 27 and my DH is 33. I tried being crunchy once,(even bought Birkies and a batik tie behind dress) but I was not fooling anyone.







We are more like wet bread. Hey I tried though.

Looking forward to learning about the rest of you.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Now I am a SAHM but before the kiddies I was a CSR Manager for a local call center. And DH is the General Manager for a local Car Care Center, he pretty much runs the show.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I was a SAHM/WAHM until Maxi was 13 months when I went back to work for the legal dept of a VERY large Corp. I am hoping to sometime be able to stay home again and just be a WAHM (its hard doing both).

DH is a baseball player and has always since I met him in college. He has no clue about the *real* working world! LOL!

We are not super crunchy but more than most people we know. We BF, CD, Co sleep, eat organic, recycle (mainly try to reduce first though), selectively vax and the more time goes on and the more I read and research the more *natural* we become.

We are a pretty conservative family in principle but not so much in the way we live -- sort of weird I know!


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

ok sahms-what about pre baby?


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Iam a sahm and my Dh work as a computer admidtrator.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

DH and I are both students. I'm studying to be an IBCLC and dh is majoring in radiation health physics. He will mix chemo drugs and other scary stuff like that


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like we have some stuff in common.









I'm a SAH weight lifting, super shopper, gardening mama and DH is a chopper riding, power lifting computer geek.

~Daednu


----------



## Marielle (May 24, 2004)

Currently a SAHM but before that I worked for a Contract Research Organization in the Data Management department. Basically processing the data from the clinical trials and prepping it for Biostatistics.

Hubby's a computer geek but specifically a SysAdmin for a national HMO.

I'm also recently crunchy (BF, CS, slinging, CDer) but socially conservative.


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

I'm a SAHM (who also happens to work *very* part-time from home as a paralegal).

DH is a financial analyst at a nuclear power plant.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Up until a few weeks ago I was a part time preschool teacher.I am now all WAHM.Before I had ds I worked at daycares and was a nanny.

I am a single mother. I will be looking for another job soon to pay the bills but I am wanting to enjoy some summertime with my son.

I enjoy gardening , painting , and baseball when I am not diaper shopping :LOL


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm an environmental planner and work full-time (plus) for an engineering consulting firm. My company is really great about working with employee's needs, and I work from home full-time as a teleworker (I have to go to the office in the big city about 1 day a week). DH is getting his PhD in International Politics and stays home with the kids (and







it!).

I suppose my career is somewhat related to cloth diapering (just to keep things on topic!), since one of my clients manages a major landfill. Of course, that client thinks I'm a







for using cloth


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

I am a WAHM prior to my children I worked in food service management. DH is an Hvac installer ( heating venting air conditioning ) prior to that he was military


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well Pre Ryan I was a claims adjustor for and insurance company and now I SAH and Dh is in the air force he is an Areospace propulsionsest (sp) :LOL


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Neat thread!

Hubby and I own a company selling high end laptop computers.







The best part is that I get to work from home! Can I link to our site? www.pctorque.com. We own/run www.notebookforums.com too! We LOVE working for ourselves. We also employ several family members and we love that too.









Nothing to do with cloth diapering - we just want the best for our kids.







Oh, and I am 25 and hubby is 29.


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2004)

I am now a SAHM, pre -babies was a nurse. DH is also a nurse.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*

Oh and I am 27 and my DH is 33...we are not crunchy(not that that is a bad thing haha).


I'm 27 and my dh is 33 also, same age span.


----------



## ilfan96 (Mar 23, 2004)

I am a SAHM. My dh is a computer geek.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I am a SAHM, and nursing student (but off for the summer







)
DH does surveillance for a local indian casino (watches on camera and makes sure people don't cheat, etc.)


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

I am mostly a SAHM, but I do own my own business in home investments and rental properties. DH is in the Navy.
Prebabies, I was a Director of Operations for a large Recreation company. Basically that means I was a district manager.
I actually got into cloth diaper when DS was 5 mos old, I was still working full time plus at that point. When people found out I started to cloth diaper they all thought I was nuts. DH was in the navy reserve at the time and had his own insurance company going. THe Navy did not leave much choice for his business and reserve, so he went regular active in late 2002. We look forward to getting out!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

High school teacher. DH is the director of an educational nonprofit.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Up until a few weeks ago I was a part time preschool teacher.I am now all WAHM.

No DH or DP.I am not sure what ds's dad does other then be a deadbeat









Max's Mami what league is dh in?

He is in the Southern league in Jacksonville FL. For a few years he was in the Pacific Coast League with the Anaheim Angels so he played near(ish) you -- his team was in Salt Lake but they played the Giants AAA in Fresno and the A's AAA in Sac.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

DH works for the local phone company, and is an ex Marine. He's an installer/repairman. He's the guy that comes to your house when you're having phone line problems, and if he happens to be good looking, that's Joe!!

I was an early childhood educator (this is where I discovered cloth) but that didn't pay, so then I was a secretary at a construction office, then insurance office (worst job EVER), and then I spend 3 years working for a prominent electrician doing office work. Then 4 weeks b/4 my due date my dd was born, and now 10 months later, I'm starting out as a WAHM. WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!

Oh, and also, I'm working on a teaching degree - elementary education, because America needs good, no GREAT teachers!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm a sahm (prior to that was doing extended substitute teaching jobs, had just gotten degree!).

DH teaches 3rd grade and







it


----------



## quest4quiet (Feb 27, 2004)

This is so fun to read! I'm in the navy (8 yrs) and and DH is a SAHD. He is a Marine Corps reservist and will go active duty Army I get out in January. Very much looking forward to switching places for a while, lol.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicandboys*
I'm 27 and my dh is 33 also, same age span.


Are you guys wet bread too?


----------



## BeauGeek (Feb 17, 2004)

Me-
Currently: SAHM - with intentions on being a WAHM
part time college online for Med Trans Cert
Pre-kids: Dispatcher for a local towing & recovery business

DH-
Currently: Security Officer/full time
COMP TIA A+ Certified Hardware tech/partime
Part time college/ associates of web design with intentions of a bachlors in open source technology
and when he has time he custom builds computers, sets up networks & troubleshoots.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
He is in the Southern league in Jacksonville FL. For a few years he was in the Pacific Coast League with the Anaheim Angels so he played near(ish) you -- his team was in Salt Lake but they played the Giants AAA in Fresno and the A's AAA in Sac.

Hmm he played near me in my retirement home?

<------

That is awesome tho.I follow baseball so maybe we'll see him in the big leagues some day


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

Dh and I are both full time students. I am getting my Masters in Social Welfare and DH is getting his BA in Political Science.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I am a SAHM but prior to babies I was a corporate art consultant. DH is a Realtor who was downsized from the computer industry 3 years ago. We are 36 (me) and 37 year old.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Are you guys wet bread too?









: okay I am laughing so hard and I am not even sure I get it







:


----------



## lena_girl (Mar 19, 2004)

I am a SAHM

Dh is a Marine doing a job I can't really discuss









*ETA - pre-baby I was a college student and a nanny


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

pre-buggle I was a financial advisor at Merrill Lynch, but then I met my hottie husband (on match.com) and quit my job to have a family with him in Finland!

He has many different jobs--researching/lecturing at a tech University, runs a consulting business, a biotech company, and freelances for an engineering company. I stay at home.





















oh and I'm working on my masters in industrial management at DH's university he works at....but I sort of just do that very PT--I already went to college and got my degree in math and I am SO unmotivated to continue on at this point in my life....


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I am now a sahm....before, I was a toddler/preschool teacher who had to change a LOT of stinky disposies every day....


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Hmm he played near me in my retirement home?

<------

That is awesome tho.I follow baseball so maybe we'll see him in the big leagues some day









Very funny! I KNOW where you are! I am from the same area until DH dragged me down here to AZ -- AKA hotter than the surface of the sun.







:


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I SH- before kids I worked in two different fields depending on pay where I was living (I moved alot) Sometimes I worked as a nanny and sometimes I worked a photographer. I did a lot of negative retouching to.

My spouse is an actuary. A number monkey


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
I am a major lover of high coture handbags and shoes(Chanel, LV, Gucci, Dior) oh and jewelry! The sa's at Sak's know me by name, It's sick.


A fellow bag lover!!! Cool!!! I'm seriously addicted to Chanel, Gucci and LV









My DH calls me a designer bag whore LOL


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*







: okay I am laughing so hard and I am not even sure I get it







:

The wetbread comment is too funny! :LOL

I'm a SAHM. Before I became a SAHM, I worked as a Decision Support Anaylst (computer consultant) for a database warehouse company and more specifically my last year there I supported a software package for a large entertainment rental client. I'm 27. My husband, who is also 27, is the distribution manager of a rent to rent furniture company.

Since I don't know what defines one as either wet bread or crunchy, I'll leave that out!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I am a SAHM. Before kids I had completed one year of college and worked in daycare a little bit.
My dh is still in college finishing a business major and he is a hotel manager. Wants to open an eco friendly hotel one day.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae*
I am now a sahm....before, I was a toddler/preschool teacher who had to change a LOT of stinky disposies every day....

Me too!! Millions, on 100s of kids! Only 4 were in cloth.


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

Pre - DS I was a controller / office manager for a non-profit group. DH is an account specialist (District manager in training) for an automotive insurance company.


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

I'm a family practice doctor, and dh is a paramedic and EMS instructor. We're both old farts - I'm 41 and he's 56!


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm a SAHM/WAHM and Dh is a 3-D artist.
Before kids I was in retail management.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

DH is in the Navy (nuke).

I am getting ready to be a SAHM.







Before that I was a nuclear engineer and next year I will be starting grad school to get my Master's in Radiation Physics.


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

dh and I are both engineers. He's mechanical, I'm civil/environmental. I only work part time now and also get to telecommute so I only have to go in to the office 2 days a week. I would like to be a SAHM but my job is to good to give up right now


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I am a SAHM (never had a paying job), and DH is a charter captain.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

I am a wahm and dh is an electrician. Before kids I worked for the local telephone co. but was part of a downsizing so here I am! Hmmm we are 28 (me) and 27 (him) and are a little crispy. Not quite crunchy but more so than our irl friends and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than his family


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Are you guys wet bread too?

:LOL Depends on who you ask. In image conscious DFW, where I live, we're freaks. We go to the mall and get stared at for having 4 kids and nursing in public and changing cloth diapers and using a sling. A lot of people would freak here if they knew I was nursing a 2 yr old. But, compared to a lot of crunchy people I know, we're not that crunchy.


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

DH is an officer in the AirForce.

I am a SAHM/WAHM. I hold degrees in Chem/Bio/Business. I never used them since my other job was professional military wife.









We are semi-crunchy. Not out of reading a book but rather following our gut. I had no clue what AP was when I had DS#1


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm a WAHM with a design degree and I finished school early, started my company in the middle of my schooling (did a few seasons with a few lines of Children's clothing selling them to stores all over the US). I was also a national Figure Skater until the day I got pregnant. Then I coached on ice until 12 weeks pregnant and then until my pre-term labor started at 25 weeks on the sidelines. I also started sewing at age 8, helping my grandma, who made my skating outfits.
My life has always been skating, sewing and now just sewing and Hunter









ETA: I'm a single mama and never knew what "AP" was until I had Hunter and that became my parenting style by nature, I just did what I felt was right for him and best for us as a family









ETA(again): I will be 23 in a few weeks, I use mama cloth, made (try to still) Hunter's food, buy organic when I can afford it, Hunter is in cloth diapers, lives in his sling (and loves it), self weaned at 16.5 months







, co-slept for 18 months (again by his choice).. he's pretty independent!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I am an English teacher, but am currently teaching Science.
DH runs a 24 hr rental car company but is currently part time for sahd duties.

28 and 39 respectively


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, not seeing much of a trend here are we?
I am a knitting wahm, but before dd I was a cad draftsman for a civil engineering/land surveying firm.
My hubby is a graphic artist for a local printing company and a dedicated dvd/book/autograph collecting night owl.
We are old too! I'm 42 (ouch!) and he is 47.
We are not crunchy but for people our age in our area I think we do all right. I know the toddler bf is pretty rare in these parts!







Of course, we don't have enought money to be really effective gluttonous overconsumers. Maybe one day


----------



## jennay (Mar 20, 2003)

I am a SAHM now, but pre-babies I was a elementary and middle school band director for 7 years. I still teach private lessons out of the house.

DH is an electrical/systems engineer. I really don't understand what he does.









I am 31 and DH will be 30 this year.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

I am a SAHM (but need to get a job soon!).

Before mommyhood, I never had a 'career'. I've worked with children for most of my adult life, either as a professional nanny or preschool teaching assistant.

I've also worked in retail management.

AND, I've worked for myself as an interior painter; muralist; and artist.

When my son goes to school full time, I'm going to have to get a career of sorts. lol.
I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.
I'm thinking of taking a course and teaching Baby/Toddler Sign Language.

I'm a single mom.

Hugs,
Liz


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm now a SAHM, but pre-babies I was a college student and bank teller. DH and I have bought a farm!! Chickens is what we (well he mostly) do. I do the accounting and office-type stuff. He looks after the birds and the eggs.
We're both 23 (well I will be in August). High school sweethearts







!

I wouldn't know a designer handbag if it hit me in the head







Too ******* i guess.









We're slowly getting crunchier...maybe crispy like somebody said. Breastfeeding (though I haven't EBFed yet), CDing, into natural health/homeopathy, starting to get into crunchy cleaning products, I'm a mad recycler...we're learning. Our chickens get their 'meds' from a naturopathic doctor!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm a SAHM, before that I was a student (high school!). Dh sells vintage/new sports cards & collectibles on ebay, we're getting into that more. He also drives for a store here in town. I'm 22, dh turns 24 this month.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
I'm a WAHM with a design degree and I finished school early, started my company in the middle of my schooling (did a few seasons with a few lines of Children's clothing selling them to stores all over the US). I was also a national Figure Skater until the day I got pregnant. Then I coached on ice until 12 weeks pregnant and then until my pre-term labor started at 25 weeks on the sidelines. I also started sewing at age 8, helping my grandma, who made my skating outfits.
My life has always been skating, sewing and now just sewing and Hunter









ETA: I'm a single mama and never knew what "AP" was until I had Hunter and that became my parenting style by nature, I just did what I felt was right for him and best for us as a family










That is so cool -- I figured skated til 10th grade!!!!! Really only seriously til 6th grade then we moved and I hated my new coach and new rink.

Oh and I was the same way with AP -- I was AP (BF, CD, Co sleeping, baby wearing etc.) and didnt even know it for the first 2 months!


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm a SAHM, but pre-baby I was a grad student in developmental psychology- I quit ABD!







: Dh is a computer programmer.

We're 27 and 28... I theoretically like crunchiness but dh is set in his ways and very resistant to my notions, though he does support cd'ing, and has recently started buying organic chips and snacks! (Gotta start somewhere I guess







)


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

I'm a speech-language pathologist & DH is a video/film editor/producer. We went to undergrad at SUNY New Paltz which is in a VERY crunchy town, so i've always been crunchy-by-proxy. We're not all that crispy, but more than most of my friends! I'm 34 & he's 33.


----------



## yllek (Jan 22, 2004)

Fun thread!

I'm a SAH-preggo wife, 32, no kids yet, used to be an English/Language Arts teacher, who quit to go to grad school to become a landscape architect, but quit to live a simple life in a small town - lol! Family and friends would probably describe me as pretty crunchy, but they haven't seen nothin' yet!

On the outside, DH is a 33yo family practice doctor, but on the inside he's a California surfer boy/naturalist/farmer.

Kelly


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi









I have been SAHM for just over a year. Before that I was a college student with a degree in Animal Science/pre-vet (emphasis in production livestock).

DH is a computer geek. He is the IS/IT manager in his large family business(farm service and products). He also writes computer programs on the side.

We also live on the large family cattle ranch and raise own own herd of registered show cattle.

We are both 23, but my birthday is in 1 month. We are slightly cruchy - me way more than him. I grew up in a very "cruchy" house (my mom was an LLL leader and got Mothering).


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I SAH now but I am an attorney. I practiced commercial real estate up until I got pg with Chan (my 2nd kiddo). Now, I think of all the dipes I could buy with that salary! :LOL (seriously, though, I wouldn't give up the chance to stay home for anything) My husband is a VP at a mortgage brokerage company (basically he sells mortgages). We are 34 and pretty crispy.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

This is so fun!

I'm a part time college instructor teaching Communications courses. Before having children I worked as an Instructional Designer (and still do some freelance with this) in the auto industry. My DH works for the biggest newspaper in our state and is a graphic artist/computer geeky love of my life.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I am a WAH upholsterer and my dh is a carpenter....yes we always have at least 800 projects!


----------



## erin978 (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm a SAHM now, prebaby I was an elementary teacher. My husband is a mortgage broker.


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Well, I'm a wahm diaper maker now, but for comparison, my previous full-time position was as a loan underwriter - prior to that, I worked as a sales event coordinator for an online RE company.

Dh is a construction supervisor.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

I like this thread!
I am currently a corp trainer (wohm







) and BOORED out of my mind (hence if I am going to be chained to a desk between events, I might as well surf mdc all day







: ) I have a Master's in Instructional Design (spark can I come for you? thanks.) and I'm trying to find a job doing that FT - much more fun than what I'm doing now... Oh! and I'm going through my birth doula certification








Dh works for DaimlerChrysler - he manages collectors who harass you for not paying your car loans!
We are pretty crunch-ola... Not so into the healthy eating however







: We try... but man, I love my Rita's water ice!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

hey! kelly (spelled backwards).... Are you close to me?? Im in The Central VAlley, CA

OK... I am a Doula, and CBE (Childbirth Educator) And am currently a SAHM.
Eventually will be a Midwife (in due time, ma'am!) I am 26.

DH is prior service US Navy. (Aviation electromics tech.) Was going to school for Physical Therapy. and now is Tech. supervisor for a Communications company. contracted from DirecTV. He's 28

The wet bread comments had me







:

Though labeling oneself is difficult & fails to define you, , I'd have to say we're totally 'crunchy' by nature. LOL :LOL


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
I like this thread!
I am currently a corp trainer (wohm







) and BOORED out of my mind (hence if I am going to be chained to a desk between events, I might as well surf mdc all day







: ) I have a Master's in Instructional Design (spark can I come for you? thanks.) and I'm trying to find a job doing that FT - much more fun than what I'm doing now...
Dh works for DaimlerChrysler - he manages collectors who harass you for not paying your car loans!
We are pretty crunch-ola... Not so into the healthy eating however







: We try... but man, I love my Rita's water ice!


Water ice? Do enlighten me!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I am a SAHM. Before the kids, I was in the VERY high end children's clothing business. DH runs his family's 75 year old business. I am 32, he is 31.

As for handbags, I stick to Prada, Tods, Hogan, Hermes and Marc Jacobs now. My Chanel and LVs are packed away to give to my daughter one day. I like a little funkier now. With the exception of my Birkin, which is a true classic.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm a sahm now.

Pre-Boo, I was a night auditor for a local hotel (very boring book work compounded with a ton of stress).

I'm 27.

DH works on an automotive assembly line. He'll soon be 24.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Water ice? Do enlighten me!

omg - you are missing out! It's like waterier Italian ice - with a teeny bit of real fruit pureed in there (and tons of sugar) SOOOO GOOD! Huge thing in the tri-state area.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I have an accounting degree but rarely use it because I really hate it. My dh has had several jobs. Military, security work, gasoline transport, crane hoisting operator. He is now working on becoming a seaman.







My oldest daughter Lorrie has been accepting to university in the field of teaching. My youngest daughter Valerie has been accepted in the field of journalisium. Zeke wants to be a police officer and we do not know what Alek wants to be yet.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm a summer (high school level) program administrator (glorified secretary ??







). Currently working pt on elem ed certficate (shd student teach next spring). ABD in anthrpology (over 10 yrs since went abd).

DH is sahd, used to be hippie carpenter.

I dont have as much time/energy as want to be truly crunchy...but I think we have decent resource consciousness and we're intuitively AP in many ways.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *15yrsbetweenboys*
ok sahms-what about pre baby?

I am a SAHM and DH is a Lead at UPS Logistics working on the NikeTown.com account. Before becoming a SAHM I was a Mental Health Specialist at an impatient psychiatric facility. I spent 1 year working on a teenage forensic unit and 3 years working with children and adolescents with Autisim.


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I am a SAHM with a degree in Psychology. My dh is a financial controller.


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Me:
Diaper makin' sahm
28, will be 29 in less than 2 weeks
Prior to being a sahm, I was the director at a child care/early learning facility where I was also the Kindergarten teacher
I am now also a very part time (like a couple of times a year) cake decorator, free lance curriculum writer, homeschoolin' diaper makin' mama

DH:
His main job is to be a major PIMA, lol!
He works in IT for a major law firm here

I'm crunchy, dh is not so much. He's more like soggy bread. I do the whole bf, co-sleeping, homeschooling, selective vax, non-circ, organic (as much as possible), no meat (again as much as possible - dh is currently on a carb free starvation diet, so I am making some poultry here and there to entice him to eat something, hence one of the reasons for his main job above), slinging, trying to hard to be gentle disciplining thing.


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

This is fun! I think it's interesting to see how different everyone is









I'm a SAHM.

I actually don't usually talk about what I "used to do". It's weird...for the first few years I was home I always felt the need to tell people what I used to do...maybe it made me feel more important. I don't know. Then along the way I realized that being a SAHM wasn't just a phase in life for me...it was really the best thing I could do for our family and I stopped talking about what I used to do.

All that being said - I used to make money consulting for various businesses. I hated doing it, but was really good at it and people kept wanting to pay me for it. Other than that I've done many things in my life and have background in education, gerontology, psychology, physical therapy, CMT, Reiki, art, llama training, animal husbandry, blah blah blah blah blah. Different interests at different stages of life.

I'll be 39 in August. And I'm told that places me in the older group -woohoo!

Dh is 41 and he's one of those people that always knew what he wanted to do and always done the same thing. He's a Director for an Architecture firm.

Crunchy? well that depends on who you talk to. I don't think we really are at all. But I know some think we are very crunchy.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Crunchy? Definatly. But I like cute bags whether they are handmade by a talented lady or whether they are Coach.

And Summie, I think you should spend your handbag $$ (sounds like you have enough already!) at Baby Bloomrs instead, getting lots of cute things for your princess.... better and more fun to spend the bucks towards an awesome single mama's business than towards Louis Vuitton or Chanel corporation! (cuter prints too


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a BS in Agriculture, major in Animal Science, minor in Chemistry. Pre-my girlies I worked as a veterinary technician. Have been a sahm for 4 years







but I do get my "sanity time" at the vet clinic for 4.5 hours of work each week. Bless my boss!!









Dh has an MBA and is some sort of supervisor at Intel. Big computer geek







He also has a small business license and builds computer systems for small businesses, does networking and PC repair on the side. Big big computer geek.









I'm 30, dh is 36

We are soggy. Very soggy. I did bf my 2nd baby and have cd'd both of them. We have done some cosleeping, but that's about it. I'm trying to crunch-up a bit, though.


----------



## annelizabeth (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm on maternity leave from being a emergency room nurse
Husband is the IT manager at the local hospital
We are crunchy compared to some people we know but on the crispy side to others.
I don't even have a purse, i just but stuff in my pockets thus i'm always losing my bankcard.!!


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

wow cool thread
I used to be a meat cutter/wrapper







: and a college student now I'm a teacher and an artist and a daycare providor and a housekeeper and .... oh wait I guess I am just a work at home mom (it's been one of those days)
Dh is a full time student and works on the weapons systems on the F-22 in the Air force. Oh and a full time video game player







:


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Up until Josh was born I was a registered nurse in the adult ICU, but I'm currently a SAHM. I will go back to work eventually, but Josh won't take the bottle yet so here I sit.







DH is a computer engineer/manager.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

I







this thread.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Cool thread- I am an RN (FNP in training), dh is a research scientist in Ecology at UC Davis. I guess we're slightly crunchy (we are raft guides, we like spending time outdoors, we recycle), but we aren't the crunchiest of our friends.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Pre-DD I was on my way to getting my own store (retail), in college for business. Now have since switched am about to go to school for Holistic Childcare!! DB is currently a bartender, going to school for economics/finance.
Right now I am just working at a hospital just so I can have a job (and am thankful! I just work on Saturdays, for now)-my mom works there too, so it's cool!


----------



## mom22lilguys (May 13, 2004)

I'm a SAHM for the past 2 years. I used to work as a dental assistant. DH is a Financial advisor.

I don't consider myself crunchy, I'm sure others do since I am the only one I know who CDs, Co- sleeps and BFs a toddler and recycles


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

I am a SAHM now, definately my favorite job so far...before my 4 came along I was in the criminal justice department...before that accounting...prior to that _and_presently do cosmetology needs for family, friends, and a few senior citizens that can't get out.
Dh is a rebuild technician and part-time farmer.
As far as the crunchy line goes...we are somewhat crunchy with room for improvement lol!


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a diploma in Civil Engineering, but right now I am a SAHM indefinately. I may take up massage therapy or some other holistic part time career when ds is in school full-time.

Dh is an Aircraft Maintainance Engineer


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

I am a SAHM. I plan to finish school and get my masters and i will be a C.N.M. when my girls are in school. I will have a small patient load so i can provide very personal care and still be able to be there for my girls. When my dh gets back next year i want to get my teaching license for the bradley method. I want to teach one class a week to bring in a little extra money. Its hard living on a military income.

My dh is in the army.







He is a network systems operator. He gets out in 2 years and he will do the same but for a civilian company. He is in Afghanistan right now.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

I've got degrees in Botany and Horticultural Science, but currently work in psychiatric clinical research. Go figure. It pays the bills.









DH is a biologist for a government agency. At heart we are both living-off-the-grid organic farmers..... someday....









I was raised "crunchy", but back in the 60's and 70's, if you bf, made your own babyfood, and CD, you were _poor_, not "making a statement". :LOL I think my mom's friends and family who were "living better through chemistry" felt sorry for her at the time!

By Oregon standards (especially in academic/research circles) we're pretty average, but DH's family back east thinks we are crazy-super-crunchy granola!









I'm 30 and DH is 36.

BTW, KayleeZoo/Brandi are you an Oregonian? For some reason you just sound like one to me....


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

glad I started this thread-this is the most interesting cd thread we have had in a while-and very educational








Since I didn't devulge as much as those after me, I will amend my prior post to include:
I have been in the military (nutritionist), worked in garment manufacturing (sewing of course) and of course, in addition to my one class at the Univeristy (a very well respected one might I add







I am a diaper wahm. I am a single mama and am currently looking for a REAL job-not because I want to-but because I HAVE to if I want to continue to eat LOL.
As far as crunch factor-I rate pretty well to the crunch side-and was co-sleeping ds#1 when that was a big NO NO. Now I am a selctive/delayed vax'r, co-sleepin, slingin (when I could still carry his weight LOL), toddler nursin crazy gal


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Crunchy? Definatly. But I like cute bags whether they are handmade by a talented lady or whether they are Coach.

And Summie, I think you should spend your handbag $$ (sounds like you have enough already!) at Baby Bloomrs instead, getting lots of cute things for your princess.... better and more fun to spend the bucks towards an awesome single mama's business than towards Louis Vuitton or Chanel corporation! (cuter prints too

















I want to get an AIO when she stocks again. I emailed her, but no email back yet.







She's a busy Mamma.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am a SAHM. Was a vet tech prior to having ds#1. I also have a BBA in accounting, but never could leave veterinary medicine knowing I would be stuck behind a desk. My dh is a quality engineering manager.

Editted to add: I am fairly crunchy. Especially compared to everyone I know. I do tandem bf, delayed/selective vax, co-sleep, cd, sling, etc. I know I have room for improvement though.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I updated my original post too. I didn't think before I typed the first time







:


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

I am a sahm. Before the girls I was an aerobics instructor. Fun! Then I had the kiddos and we decided I could stay home. I love being with the kiddos. Dh is a police officer. We are middle of the road as far as the crunch factor goes. I bf and cloth diaper, use a sling and occasionally cosleep. Basically I do what feels natural to me


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm a lawyer. I did corporate litigation for the past few years, but just moved to an education law firm. I also have an MSW, and I'm thinking about going back into social work at some point in the future (maybe after the next baby!). I'd kind of like to become an Ibclc and/or doula in the future, too.

My DH is a high school calculus teacher.

I'm pretty crunchy compared to the average litigator crowd!

I'm 28, he's 30.

hannahsmom, I jjust sent my dh out for rita's, and he came back and said the line was too long!


----------



## mumztheword (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm semi-crunchy, more like stale bread...

Before being a SAHM, I was the assitant to the prez at the MSPCA (Massachusetts Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals). I also worked there as a Vet Tech in the Critical Care Unit (yes, for animals!)...

In previous lives, I was a journalist, a marketing specialist, director of public relations for a college in New Hampshire, coffee barista at Starbucks... many many lives...

DH has been at the same company since college -- he's now in Product Marketing. We met there.

I'm 37 and DH is 32. He's definitely very soft white bread... not a little crunch in him, I don't think.


----------



## lena_girl (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok, since everyone's giving cruchiness rating and ages I'll add mine too.

I'm not sure exactlly what crunchy means (although I have an idea) so I'm thinking I must not be.

DH and I are both 23, we were high school sweethearts and married nice and young









Oh, and I haven't carried a purse since the day DS was born.


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

I didnt realize age/crunchiness was a part of this (shoulda read the first post i guess :LOL)

I will be 23 in a few weeks and DH is 22. We are crunchy but not as crunchy as we would like. Slowly but surely....


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

What a great idea









I'm a WAHM to 3 kids, came out of the workforce when I was pregnant with oldest ds. Along with running/sewing for own company, I still do all the office work for dh's company.

Pre-children I was a nurse and my last 2 jobs were working with Hospice caring for children and helping new quadriplegics come home.

DH is a General Contractor who specializes in stair building. He makes those really pretty curved stairs in all the million dollar homes. A true artist in his field. He has been self employed for 15 years.

We are semi-crunchy. We just do what feels right. We never even thought of me going back to work, and co-sleeping just seemed natural. Heck it was the best way to get a decent night's sleep







Same thing with breastfeeding, there was never any discussion, just did it









I'll be 33 soon and dh is 34


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi all-

I am also a lawyer (we seem to have a few here) and also a litigator! I do civil litigation - a lot of employment law, construction law, general business contract disputes and some domestic law. I work 2 days a week in the office and one at home. DH is a project manager for a company that makes security access devices (gates, proximity cards, etc.) mostly for airports, prisons, large things like that. I am 29 (30 in a month) and DH is 31, almost 32.

As for crunchiness - my parents were crunchy bringing us up way before it was cool - we were raised vegetarians, always ate organic as much as possible, drove diesel VW's (is that crunchy? Seems like it, for some reason). We always went to chiropractors and natural type docs in addition to conventional medicine. Now, I live in a pretty crunchy area (Boulder, Colorado) so my crunchy-factor is hard to say because I think if I lived in a less crunchy area, I'd be considered super-crunchy but around here, pretty average. EVERYONE recycles around here. Probably more than 1/2 my IRL friends here cloth diaper or at least think it's really cool that I do







. We co-slept although that was more by necessity (DD wouldn't sleep alone), selectively and delay vacc's (alot of people around here too, the docs are very used to it), buy organic as often as we can (most of the time for fruits and veggies, DH is the only meat eater so far and he doesn't buy organic for himself). We go to naturopathic doctors in addition to conventional docs. We BF, but I swear I only know one person IRL who doesn't/didn't. That being said, we do enjoy a lot of nice things, and our lifestyle is far from what some might consider crunchy - i.e. living in a yurte eating foods we grew ourselves and making our own clothes. So in all, I say we are pretty middle of the road.


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobica*
I'm a speech-language pathologist & DH is a video/film editor/producer. We went to undergrad at SUNY New Paltz which is in a VERY crunchy town, so i've always been crunchy-by-proxy. We're not all that crispy, but more than most of my friends! I'm 34 & he's 33.

I had a boyfriend a while back who went to SUNY New Paltz, and he would be around your age actually! Is it a big school, should I even bother throwing his name out there?

Hey, just noticed the town you are from. Oddly, I had a boyfriend from there too! I swear, I haven't had THAT many boyfriends!


----------



## Duck Duck Goose (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm 33 and currently a SAHM. I took off this past school year and next school year to be home w/ the kids. I so







it that everyday still feels like the weekend to me! I am a HS biology teacher, and plan to go back in a few years.

DH is a HS history teacher, coach (football and baseball), and an ocean lifeguard in the summer. It's a toss-up on whether the football or the lifeguarding is his favorite!

I am surrounded by mainstrean parents- they all think I'm







for EN, not vaxing, and co-sleeping. Wait until they found out I cd too! I love shocking people!







:


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit*
I've got degrees in Botany and Horticultural Science, but currently work in psychiatric clinical research. Go figure. It pays the bills.










I have a degree in Botany, too. Don't meet many others. However, I work in marketing as a media planner/buyer. DH is in the outdoor/action sport industry doing sales and product management type stuff.

Not crunchy, but not mainstream by any means.

-mandy


----------



## JoyfulMomma (Sep 8, 2003)

I am a SAHM and an independent consultant for Usborne Books. Pre-DD I worked as a registered dietitian. My DH is a pilot.

JoyfulMomma


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

gottaknit/nancy, unfortunately i'm in new mexico







: can't stand it here, but we're stuck for awhile. i hear oregon is nice and green. green would be good. i'm so sick of desert sand


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I am a SAHM and dh is a SAHD.







Pre-baby, I was a nanny for 12+ years, live-ins and live-outs. Dh has degrees in electronics and anthropology. We have rental property in New England and dh manages them and does most of the upkeep. We are not crunchy from the outside, but from the inside we can crunch with the best of them. :LOL We exclusively CD, BF, and cosleep...ds is intact and not vaxed.
I never thought I would be an "AP" before I had my sweet little guy.







In fact, {{{ashamed}}} I thought the complete opposite. One Bradley Birth Class and free Mothering magazine later...and here we are. I am so grateful for MDC, and the generous loving mamas here.









Oh, and I am 31 and dh is going to be 37 this month.







:LOL


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm now a SAHM, used to be in Tourism Marketing.

Dh is a Mechanical Engineer, having fun with power plants and other stuff that's way over my head.

Oh, I'm 25, dh is 29.

Lanna


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm an occupational therapist, though I only work about 3 hours/week, and consider myself a SAHM. Dh is a industrial engineer. I'm 25, he's 26. I wasn't cruchy until I had dd and now it seems like we get crunchier everyday.







The more I visit MDC the more I see good ideas that I like.

Laura


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
I am a SAH Mama and dh is a SAH Daddy.







Pre-baby, I was a nanny for 12+ years, live-ins and live-outs. Dh has degrees in electronics and anthropology. We have rental property in New England and dh manages them and does most of the upkeep. We are not crunchy from the outside, but from the inside we can crunch with the best of them. :LOL We exclusively CD, BF, and cosleep...ds is intact and not vaxed.
I never thought I would be an "AP" before I had my sweet little guy.







In fact, {{{ashamed}}} I thought the complete opposite. One Bradley Birth Class and free Mothering magazine later...and here we are. I am so grateful for MDC, and the generous loving mamas here.









Oh, and I am 31 and dh is going to be 37 this month.







:LOL

Your life sounds dreamy







That is our current goal, for us to both be home the majority of the time. After we get some bills paid off he will go to part time or consulting and I'll take up a day or two a a week of work and we can spend as much time as possible together as a family.

I think we're also similar in how we don't look to crunchy from the outside. I should ahve put this in my previous post







DH and I don't seem very crunchy when you meet us. Pretty normal/mainstream/straightlaced looking. However people I *totally* consider crunchy do way less "crunchy" things- they just look the part more.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebenjies*

I wouldn't know a designer handbag if it hit me in the head









phewww, at least I'm not alone :LOL


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

1 thing I really like about this thread?

































:

I'm not spending any money on this thread.








:







:


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama.Virg*
1 thing I really like about this thread?

































:

I'm not spending any money on this thread.








:







:

:LOL :LOL
yep, and it's still fun!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbow*
Your life sounds dreamy







That is our current goal, for us to both be home the majority of the time. After we get some bills paid off he will go to part time or consulting and I'll take up a day or two a a week of work and we can spend as much time as possible together as a family.

I think we're also similar in how we don't look to crunchy from the outside. I should ahve put this in my previous post







DH and I don't seem very crunchy when you meet us. Pretty normal/mainstream/straightlaced looking. However people I *totally* consider crunchy do way less "crunchy" things- they just look the part more.

Hey, I didn't say we were debt-free.







: Ugh, that is always the hard part ey? And...my house is always a disaster!







But we are together and ds gets to see us both all the time. We don't really live near any of our family either so it nice to have dh home most of the time. Now, I just need some IRL like-minded mama friends.







Where the heck are they all?!







Oh, and my family knows the truth... and they think we are crunch freaks! :LOL
ETA: designer what?! :LOL


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

This is so much fun! We have some smart mamas around here!

I'm currently a SAHM, but in reality I'm an artist. I have a degree in Patternmaking (as in clothing) and am (sometimes) working on another in Fine Arts - specifically Printmaking. I tend to collaborate the two into Fiber Art. I'm 24, getting to be very crunchy, kinda fat, and I carry fancy handbags - but only Kate Spade and Burberry.







:

My Dh works for the NYC Housing Authority. Specifically he helps anyone classified as "emergency" get housing right away. Persons who are homeless, victims of domestic violence, victims of fire etc. He's 40, crunchy - but not as much as me, and does not contribute to my fancy handbag problem. Which is probably good. I have enough. :LOL


----------



## Max'sMama (Apr 3, 2004)

I am a SAHM, with a degree in Speech & Hearing Science.
My husband, is a UPS driver, but he is currently activated for Operation Iraqi Freedom, and is going to Iraq shortly.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

I am a pharmacist & diaper WAHM
Dh is a SAHD


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

I used to be a fisheries biologist. I retired when dd was born. I am now a WAHM. I do the books, scheduling, etc for our business. We do ornamental ponds (dh was also a fisheries biologist), lighting, and sprinklers. I also sew!


----------



## jeoweo (Apr 14, 2004)

I am a SAHM but did have a counseling career for 9 yrs before coming home full-time. My husband is a theological librarian at a private Christian liberal arts university.


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

I am, as of March 18th (the day my job was eliminated














) a SAHM and DH, who was a SAHD, is now back to work in advertising sales. I am 34 (35 in 5 days!) and DH is 49. We have a beautiful daughter Eliza through the miracle of IVF (invitro fertilization - in a nutshell it is an assisted reproductive technology for the infertile where they remove eggs from the mama and sperm from the papa and mix them together in a lab, then put the fertilized eggs, or embryos back in the mama's uterus a few days later) and are very much wanting another - we just went through an IVF cycle that failed. So, say a little prayer for us - this board is always SO [email protected] fertile, LOL, and we could use some of that babydust around here







.

Before I was a SAHM, I was an apparel designer (outerwear, like coats and jackets, mainly). I hope to be a WAHM of some sort soon, but I can't imagine how you mamas find the time.









I bf'd (well mainly PUMPED) till Eliza was 5 months old and my supply crashed -I would still be doing it if I could have, it was a nightmare altogether for us.
I delay some vax's
I wanted to cosleep but DH said no (he is not crunchy at all) and as it turns out everyone has always been happy in their own beds so I am not too sad
I recycle
I don't use disposable napkins, paper towels, mama pads, etc.
I use cloth grocery bags
I buy organic when I can
I always made my own babyfood
I investigate LOTS of crunchy options (mainly that I learn about here) and try to incorporate some in our life without driving DH nuts and making our lives too incovenient for us. Does that make sense?

We eat organic and fast food, Eliza has wooden and plastic toys, etc.

I wouldn't describe myself as AP - but no baby is more "attached" than my Eliza, IMHO.









I am a total Gymboree addict. Eliza has WAY too many clothes.







I used to be a handbag addict (Coach mainly) but have moved on to baby clothes and oh yes, I lust after posh strollers and diaper bags as well.

I am fiscally conservative and socially liberal and so is DH although he is pretty happy watching FOX news and I am pretty happy listening to NPR. LOL

XOXO


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max'sMama*
I am a SAHM, with a degree in Speech & Hearing Science.
My husband, is a UPS driver, but he is currently activated for Operation Iraqi Freedom, and is going to Iraq shortly.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm a SAHM (the hardest but most rewarding and by far the best job I've ever had!) my DH is a Electrical/Controls Engineer for an Automation Company. I'm 33 and DH is 32.

BC (before Connor) I worked as a pre-school teacher and then did some Accounts Payable work for a major insurance company. Once we were married I quit work to go back to school and get a certificate in Medical Transcription so I can someday be a WAHM. Right after I started school I found out I was pg, and still went to school until 3 weeks before Connor was born. Since then school has kind of been on hold. I'd go back now but we can't find affordable day care.







We're currently trying for baby #2, so school will have to wait even longer. I sure miss it though.

I guess I'm crispy, I was kind of raised that way. The older I get the more I lean toward crunchy. DH wasn't even crispy before he met me but he is now!







I've volunteered at a Nature Centre for 5 years now and in HS I was in a lot of Environmental groups. I do what I can to live naturally, but I still have my vices - like paper towels!







:


----------



## kiddoc (Jul 21, 2003)

Arrggh! I had a post all typed out and lost it! I am a 43 (44 next week







) pediatrician who WOH. DH is 46, a CPA and a SAHD, though he currently is filling in at a firm doing some auditing while a friend recovers from bypass surgery. I don't consider myself very crunchy, though I have gotten more so with this baby. BFing till she decides to wean, CDing, slinging ( at least till she got too chunky for my back), on the other hand, I'm a big time shopper, don't cosleep (much) and am very provax (but I don't argue with those who aren't







). DH is very soggy but humors me on most things, gotta







a SAHD who changes CDs when he just doesn't *get* it!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

what an interesting thread! i'll be reading through all the replies when i can but i wanted to throw this out there ~

for now i'm a full-time mama. i was majoring in microbiology but when i go back to school may be changing my major... was considering organic chem but now am thinking about art or even advertising + communications. i want something creative, where i can still make enough money for us to actually live decently for once. i'll have to see how i feel when i go back though. i'm also a struggling writer, but haven't really had anything outstanding published (at least yet).









my SO runs his own business out of our home ~ local ISP, building + fixing computers, and webhosting services.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm 23, married and have one child. My DH is a firefighter/A-EMT and I became a full time SAHM on May 5th after I completed requirements for my bachelor's degree in Music and a certificate in Piano Pedagogy.







I now teach piano privately in a studio in my home, I am a pianist for 2 churches on Sunday mornings and a pianist for a choir on Wednesday nights, I'm also a Musikgarten instructor, and most recently, a Pampered Chef kitchen consultant.









I have cd'd Ross since he was 18 mos. He's now 2 1/2.







I breastfed for the first 3 mos. I don't think my milk ever fully came in thus I had a very low supply, Ross never latched on so I was exclusively pumping, and so we quit around 3 months. I have very strong feelings about bf'ing and would give anything in this world to bf a child again. I guess that's about as crunchy as I get! :LOL

We are currently TTC #2 and have been trying to for almost a year. We are scheduled for a fertility eval. in August and so hopefully we'll have a baby soon! We are also looking into adoption and would love to adopt a child one day.

That's me and my family in a nutshell!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

What a wonderful thread! I love reading all about my fellow CDing Mamas!

I've been a SAHM for the past 2 1/2 years. Prior to that I was a Computer Consultant and I also taught Microsoft courses for people trying to get certified as an MCSE (Microsoft Certified System Engineer).
DH is a Project Manager. He'll be 36 next month and I'll be 34.

As far as "Crunchy" goes, we're crunchier than most people I know, but not as crunchy as some on this board!


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbow*
I think we're also similar in how we don't look to crunchy from the outside. I should ahve put this in my previous post







DH and I don't seem very crunchy when you meet us. Pretty normal/mainstream/straightlaced looking. However people I *totally* consider crunchy do way less "crunchy" things- they just look the part more.

rainbow-that's us, too!


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

Now I'm a SAHM, pre-kids I was working on an education degree and DH is a restaurant manager.


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

Let's see, I'm 35 and a SaHM, and before my DS I had just gotten my license as a Registered Nurse. I was 6 months preggo when I graduated! :LOL (Struggled (and still do) with infertility and was thrilled to be pregnant at all!) I have taken a few classes here and there for my BS in nursing and eventually want to be a certified nurse midwife and a lactation consultant. I'm thinking of resuming classes in the fall part time.

DH is 40 and is the MIOS (read major computer geek) for his family owned plumbing and heating retail/wholesale supply business.

I am getting crunchier by the day it seems. With ds we co-slept, breastfed, did child led-weaning, and slinged, but used sposies and commercial baby food...

With this little miracle we are doing all of the above except I've discovered Beautiful Cloth Diapers, I'm making most of my own baby food, and we are doing baby signs! ds is fully vaxed and I am comfortable with that decision, dd had seizures after her 2nd dose of DTaP so we are currently withholding her shots. When we resume she will be selectively vaxed.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I am a SAHM opening up a Graphic Design WAHM business with my Dad (Who is not a WAHM, lol)

DH works at AOL in the Retention Dept.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Before becoming a SAHM, I was the executive assistant to the Pres/CEO of a company called Maptech, Inc. (www.Maptech.com). I loved the "working world", but prefer being a SAHM!







If I don't homeschool (which I most likely will), I'll go back to work part time. I plan to take nursing classes in the near future.

DH is the Sous Chef at the Marriott Hotel in downtown Minneapolis. He is an AMAZING cook! I CANNOT cook, so I adore this quality in him!









ETA: I didn't read the rest of the thread and just replied.








I'm 27, dh is 25 and we are pretty crunchy, but don't necessarily look the part.







We met at a ski resort in Colorado where we were both bigtime snowboarders (man, I miss that life! :LOL). Living in the mountains makes you appreciate nature and want to preserve the earth.







I am quite conservative and very religious (my dad is a minister). People find it weird that I'm conservative, crunchy and have a tattoo. :LOL


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm a computer tech w/ a BBA in MIS.

DH is a high school math teacher w/ a BA in Music Ed, working on his Master's in Math Ed.

Side jobs:
I do websites, bookkeeping, and occasional piano "stuff"
Dh does math tutoring and teaches private music lessons (saxophone, bassoon, and clarinet)

Oh, and today is my B-Day; I'm 28.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm a RN in L&D and dh is a rabbi. Probably not many on this board of that demographic







.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

T Happy birthday, Michelle!!!!














:


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

I love this cool thread about everyone!









I am a wahm.







* doing housecleaning/housesitting to stay home with ds*

Prior to ds I was a store manager.

I am a single mama. Ds has a deadbeat dad.

I am semi-crunchy. I like organic food/vegetarian but do eat junk at times. I cd, co-sleep and still bf. Use natural cleaners. Buy from wahm. Use mama cloth. I shop at the Gap. My life is good!









I wish I lived on a farm on Saltspring Island!

(







: Summie - wet bread - you kill me)


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
I love this cool thread about everyone!









I am a wahm.







* doing housecleaning/housesitting to stay home with ds*

Prior to ds I was a store manager.

I am a single mama. Ds has a deadbeat dad.

I am semi-crunchy. I like organic food/vegetarian but do eat junk at times. I cd, co-sleep and still bf. Use natural cleaners. Buy from wahm. Use mama cloth. I shop at the Gap. My life is good!









I wish I lived on a farm on Saltspring Island!

(







: Summie - wet bread - you kill me)

I just stopped cleaning my parents house weekly (once biz picked up) just so I could stay at home too!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

This thread is great.I never realized their were other single mamas around.I always felt left out with all the threads about dh's and daddy friendly diapers.Now I don't feel so alone.

And Piffle my son's dad is a deadbeat too







I wrote that in my original post but edited for fear that my bitterness showed through :LOL


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Me: I'm 25 and currently a WAHM to my two dd's. I used to work doing accounting from age 16-20 (Don't let the age fool you, I was good at my job







).

DH: Age 27. Works as an estimator and job supervisor for his family's tile/marble construction company. Occasionally he does installation, mostly for friends or on our own house. He's the third generation. One day he'll be the owner of the biz (but sometimes we secretly wish we could pull up roots and move away - just for some family independence. Sssh...) He also plays guitar, drums and piano. Sometimes he teaches music on the side, but it's hard to make the time. He likes to surf, too.

How crunchy are we? We co-sleep, selective/delay vax, BF (maybe EBF - how old does your kid have to be on order to qualify?), we both sling, we CD, i wear mama cloth/keeper, I'm veg (the girls almost are, DH is getting there but probably won't ever convert), have a natural mostly organic refrigerator and cleaning closet, and wear organic (but only if its cute). On the other hand, I drive a large SUV (isn't that a rule for construction wives?), shop upscale department stores and children boutiques, and I like my fancy strollers (Maclaren, Teutonia...) that i never use, plus I love expensive shoes.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

jamie


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
Hey, I didn't say we were debt-free.







: Ugh, that is always the hard part ey? And...my house is always a disaster!







But we are together and ds gets to see us both all the time. We don't really live near any of our family either so it nice to have dh home most of the time. Now, I just need some IRL like-minded mama friends.







Where the heck are they all?!







Oh, and my family knows the truth... and they think we are crunch freaks! :LOL
ETA: designer what?! :LOL

We aren't debt free at all- we really need to get there though. We were at one time but with graduation came student loans, he graduated right before 9/11 and his field froze so it took several months to find employment and I had a baby a few months prior so I wasn't working. Basically we survived on credit cards







Once we get all caught up we'll see where the wind blows us








It's a shame to meet people you resonate with only to realize they live to dang far away!







:
*snort* designer what?







:


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
This thread is great.I never realized their were other single mamas around.I always felt left out with all the threads about dh's and daddy friendly diapers.Now I don't feel so alone.

And Piffle my son's dad is a deadbeat too







I wrote that in my original post but edited for fear that my bitterness showed through :LOL

Add me to the "my son has a deadbeat daddy" club


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

My SO owns a restaurant/eatery near Arizona State. Lots of tofu and vegetarian food for me







He works 10 or so hours a week. So REALLY he is a SAHP (stay at home papi here







).

I work for a family owned, women run natural body care/gift store store called Lotions & Potions (since 1969--same woman runs it/my boss). I am in charge of running the 5 retail stores we have in Arizona, run our internet sales, do all the advertising and marketing campaigns, buy our inventory and more







We make all of our own body care so I am learning the chemistry side of it, which is very interesting. PLUS I am taking my LAST 2 classes at ASU. I will graduate with a Journalism degree from the Cronkite School at ASU with minors in English and Communication. I am moving at the end of the summer so I will quit working for my company and either be a SAHM or find a job in NYC.

ETA: Ages--I am 23. SO is 32. And crunchiness factor--die hard CDer, DS was BF, we co-sleep, babywear. EC. Attached baby for sure. I do not buy processed food for the most part. We buy fruits, veggies, grains and rice and make everything we can. I never buy chips, fruit snacks, etc. all the proccessed food which I think is bad for us. Love my essential oils. Not even sure what else--but I would consider us a bit crunchy--considering I have friends who make their babes wear shoes inside, never will understand CD, BF, cosleeping, slinging and the like. I am a very child led parent.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

I am 24, sahm/wahm.

Before that I did alot of jobs. LOL.....I have been a doula, had a daycare, worked for Jcpenney, managed a mens clothing store (VanHeusen), been a dishwasher/busgirl, worked at espresso/bagel shop......and when I was real young (13) worked on a chicken farm.







I promised them I would never eat them (was a vegetarian for 5 years until I was 18).

Dh, 23, is a cabinet builder (and has been for almost 6 years). Before that (when he was a minor) he worked at Calico Cupboard bakery in WA.

We're pretty crunchy. Having a baby made us really crunchy. LOL I was a "crunchy" teenager, then fell off the crunchy wagon for a few years, and then had a baby and will be crunchy forever since I learned how to research! LOL We CD, extend bf, no vax or medications, eat organic (well, Jevin does, we arent as picky about ourselves), co sleep (well, when he wants, he likes his own space now!







).......we go with the flow with parenting but we are really picky about toxins, etc etc.


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

I am a SAHM / Ex-Paralegal. DH is a Service Writer for GMC Hummer dealership. I am 34 DH is 32. We are not crunchy at all. We do co-sleep (when DS wants to), I plan on extended BFing (if DS wants to), and I love CDing.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Happy 28th, Michelle!!!

Pre DD, I was a techie.. sys admin and call center assistant manager for a HUGE eFinance company. DH is in sales since our move, but before was CSR supervisor







Now I am a happy SAHM/part time WAHM and, while I miss having my head in network and hardware problems, I love being home more.
As for crunchy...I am probably more so than most ppl I know. We co-sleep, did ebf until dd was diagnosed severly lactose intolerant, noVAx, cd, sling, practice AP, reduce, reuse and recycle, shop thrift, and use almost no paper in the house that isnt recycled.
Too bad I just cannot get dh to give up his tp


----------



## MamaAcorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Before having Alex, I was an environemental chemist. After having him, I became a medical transcriptionist and have been doing that for the last three years. I also work part-time at Eddie Bauer Home in the mall and just became a Bradley Childbirth Instructor. I start teaching my first set of classes this week!

DH is a law student. Right now, he's interning for a not-for-profit orgnaization representing prisoners and working PT doign research for a local lawyer.


----------



## mothergooseofthree (Jan 20, 2003)

I am a SAHM/WAHM, before kiddos, I was a corporate accountant for a very large company. DH works in management for a large retail company.

Before kids, I did not know what crunchy was. Then we started homeschooling, then cding and we are slowing learning. I doubt we will ever be fully crunchy, though. But, we sure stand out in our families.


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

I am a sahm, pre baby i was a student, artsy, intellectual, post punk rock, sorta greaser, chain smoking, tomboy. I usually worked at local fancy resturaunts but i was willing to give anything a try. I worked hard and played hard. I loved Guiness, black and tans, long island iced tea, and anything involving tequila (I told you i played hard







) these days i would still like the occasional Guiness or Black and Tan but i never have the occasion.

I was raised by a mother that talked the hippie talk but never actually did anything to better herself or the earth. I would say that i felt bad about the way i was contributing to the demise of the earth but didn't like anyone, including myself enough to actually do anything about it. having a child gave me hope









ummm...yeah that was probably more than you wanted to know


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm a geologist, but mostly I do computer work. DH is in customer service. We work day and night shifts to pay for dd's cloth diapers (lol, just kidding!).

We are not intentially crunchy but we fallen into a pretty crunchy lifestyle (bfing, cds, co-sleeping, paper recycling, small cars etc) just because this makes life easier for us up here in Alaska where we have to haul our own trash to the dump and bring water home from town in 5 gallon jugs.

When people say they are reluctant to CD because of all the work I just laugh. If I can use cds in my tiny log cabin w/o running water I just don't see how it could be that much work for anyone with their own washing machine.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm also a SAHM with a computer geek husband.


----------



## abbyskeeper (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm a CPA, but working very little right now, with so much SAHM work to do! Very fortunate that my client that I've done projects for six years now lets me work from home as much as possible









DH is an assistant principal at an alternative high school.

Although my outside-the-home profession isn't very crunchy, I seem to be embracing more and more crunchiness as I get older, lol. (Isn't it supposed to be the opposite!). I love cloth diapers, organic gardening, knitting, and recycling.


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

I am a wahm making slings. I also am working towards being a LLL leader and do quite a bit of volunteering for child and breastfeeding type causes in my town.

My dh is a librarian (he has his masters in library and information sciences) he also has a side business doing websites for a couple of governement organizations... AND he also has another business with a friend of his where they paint and sell miniature war guys on ebay. He's a busy man.

Crunchy... you could say that







Ebreastfeeder, solids delaying, no vaccinations, co-sleeping, cloth diapering, both baby wearing, make own baby food, re-cycle, buy mostly organic.

However







We do occasinally eat at McDonald's and I have a weekness for pretty non-organic clothing for the kids.

Tammy


----------



## scubamom (Dec 17, 2003)

well im on mat leave for a year but i am a radiation therapist and my dh is in home renovations by summer and sea urchin diver in winter (have to do what u can, jobs scarce in newfoundland)

we are not really crunchy but for others looking in i suppose they think we are with cds, slings, old VW







bus and our hemp necklaces and my long unkempt hair lol!!!!!
the longer i stay on MDC the more great things i discover and want to try so im sure we will become crunchier


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

before DS I was a microbiologist working for a pharma. company. I am on maternity leave and when it's over... I ain't goin' back. I worked for AstraZeneca, Berna Biotech, and Novartis... all I can say is RUN away!!!!







:







I have already started studying to be a Hebamme (midwife). It's challenging since the courses are in German, but my readings are in English. I am certified CBE. I am 26. I have my degree is microbiology and molecular cell science ssp: biochemistry, not that I'll be using it much!

My DH has his ph.D. in phiolosophy (arguing IS a waste of time with him). He owns his own business which deals with Internet Security... anti-virus software, etc. He also is a part owner of an ISP with a friend of ours. What do these have to do with philosophy?
















I really am not crunchy for here at least... since most here eat organic, BF, recycle, birth naturally, and do the walk, bike, use a small car thing. I am slightly crunchy for CDing (it hasn't REALLY caught on here, but basic supplies are readily available), co-sleeping (but, not looked at as weird), slinging (also catching on since hospitals are encouraging it), delayed solids (that was a battle with MIL), mama cloth/diva cup (they've never heard of it). All and all not crunchy for here, but maybe a little for home. There's always room for improvement and you ladies are inspirational.

It is really fun reading about you guys!

Olivia


----------



## pdxcdingmomma (May 8, 2004)

Well, it seems I'm always on the tail end of these things, but here goes.

Before S/WAHM, I was a bookkeeper/office manager. Still bookkeeping, just very PT.

DH is a computer geek - sorry, "software support engineer".









Oh, and we're not really crunchy - we CD, EBF, co-sleep, try to gentle discipline







, recycle, conserve what gas we can.


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

I was a nurse in my pre baby life (I worked as a nanny too). Now I am a very talented spinner of multiple plates







Eric graduated with a degree in economics but never really did anything with it. He had his own decorative concrete business for 5 years, then worked for someone else's concrete business after we were married, got laid off and sold cars (tried to anyway) for a while. I started OSDS and he quit his job and we've been doing that and other things ever since.

Very white bread... (or is it wet bread?) semi crunchy (cloth diapers, ebf, cosleep, quiverful)


----------



## Daphnes_mama (Sep 12, 2003)

I am now a partial SAHM/WOHM. Make sense? I have a part-time job as a research assistant (in the realm of educational technology) three days a week. I hate working out of the home, but it is what I have to do right now. I have fantasies about starting my WAH business, perhaps doing data analysis, grant-writing, or assisting with reports on a contracted basis. I wonder if that would pay.

Before I had my daughter, I was an elementary school teacher. I miss it terribly, but not the hours, bureaucracy, and inflexibility of schedule.

In addition to my work life, I am passionate about environmental issues, camping, national parks, knitting, and biology. I also love old movies, especially ones with Katherine Hepburn or Cary Grant.

I am also a co-leader for our local Attachment Parenting International branch, as well as a member of Nursing Mothers Counsel. I keep too busy.

Also, I am a newshound, someone who can't keep my head out of current events. Luckily, I am married to someone who is even more of a newsjunkie than I.

On a side note - does anyone know anything about incorporating a non-profit, particularly a multi-state one?


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I am a sahm. Pre baby I was a student. I got pg with #1 2 weeks after I graduated and I never went back. I have an AA in Communications, an AGS and a certificate in Data Entry. I did study to be a midwife but I had to stop because I keep having my own, lol.

Dh is an appraiser (soon to be licensed). Before that he was a computer geek, in internet security, programming, you name it. (looks like lots of our dhs/so are into computers) He has a degree in drafting...so kinda makes sense to go into appraising.

I am pretty crunchy. Dh not so much. We co-sleep, ebf, non vax, non circ, wear our babies, we do our part for the enviornment..you know all that stuff. I even wear birks...









Michelle


----------

